# Computer to sound system



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you use a computer as a cd player or music file player and run it out to a sound system. I have a ton of backing tracks on my computer and would like to somehow hook it up to a sound system and just use the computer as my playback machine. Is there somekind of hardware/software to do this?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There's no reason why you can't do that. The only two things to consider are:

1) Physical connection. 

2) Impedance matching and buffering.

"Sound System" can be anything from box to stadium PA. What's your setup?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...there are several "howto" vids on youtube...here's an example that explains what each jack is for...and soundcard settings...

[video=youtube;jxycnMHI-3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxycnMHI-3c&NR=1[/video]

this vid shows how to use the pc earphone jack to connect to a stereo...

[video=youtube;vC7uyGpKG2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC7uyGpKG2c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I might have to got the earphone jack route, unless there is a USB option. I have a new Qosmio X500 and it does not even have the audio/video plugs like the older ones did


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I might have to got the earphone jack route, unless there is a USB option. I have a new Qosmio X500 and it does not even have the audio/video plugs like the older ones did


While this is certainly possible, it's not the optimal way to connect to a stereo. The headphone jack has a preamp built-in, so it's not an actual line-out. A dedicated line-out on a computer (usually the green mini-jack) would be better. Lacking one of these, you can use the headphone jack, but you'd be better off with an external soundcard that will be a better fidelity DAC than your internal soundcard, and will have the correct outputs (line-out, xlr-out, etc.)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes there is. If you have SPDIF in on your receiver or any DAC for that matter this is a great little unit.

M2Tech


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just use the headphone out jack....just like I would plugging an IPOD into the stereo,,,,works just fine


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes there is. If you have SPDIF in on your receiver or any DAC for that matter this is a great little unit.
> 
> M2Tech


Now _that_ is the type of product I've been waiting for! Have you used one, Jeff? Are they any good? I did some googling and people seem to be pretty happy with them, but I thought I'd see if i can get some first-hand reactions before I contemplate dropping $150-$200 on this guy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Simplest way is to connect through the headphone jack. In my case, I just connect my active monitors thru the headphone jack. Instant sound system


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Now _that_ is the type of product I've been waiting for! Have you used one, Jeff? Are they any good? I did some googling and people seem to be pretty happy with them, but I thought I'd see if i can get some first-hand reactions before I contemplate dropping $150-$200 on this guy.


Yah, I've got one. But I'm not using it right now because I haven't decided which DAC I want to go with. Most likely a Lavry.

Anyway, it does was it does. I'm a little concerned that driver progress has come to a halt, apparently they are more focused on a newer product coming out. Either way it works and as crazy as it sounds, does sound a little different driving my RME than the actual RME's USB interface. More snap and immediateness to the audio. Crazy I know!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it a laptop? This will give you much higher quality than just running from the line-out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Headphone jack out to a 1/8" stereo to two mono 1/4" or whatever the PA channel input you want to use happens to need.

I do it all the time and it works fine with any board.

Any music store will have what you need for less than $20 (probably about $15).


----------

